

Ngmoco Axes Bulk Of Staff At iOS Game Studio Freeverse - mikek
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/30/ngmoco-dena-freeverse-layoffs/

======
mikek
They had some huge hits on iOS: Flick Fishing, Skee Ball.

